# Choice of tyres on a new build?



## kingofthehill (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi. Does anyone know if Audi offers customers the option to choose their brand and/or version of tyres on a new build car, or do you have to go with the complained about Hankooks? Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no you can't choose them and the brand is often different for some model or wheels size...so, you don't know what do you have for sure until you get the car! for instance, my friend has 19" with continental (I always found them very good) and I have shitty bridgestone with same kind of rims.

the only way is, but you have to know the showroom like in my case years ago, to ask if they can switch tyres with another car...


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't think you get a choice but might be wrong, for what's it worth I have Continental's on the Mk3, prior to that it was Bridgestone's on the Mk2. They were both the "Sport Coupe" variety so could be different for TTS's and above.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got Yokohama Advan's on my TTS. 8)


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Collected mine at beginning of Dec and came with Bridgestones on 19" rims....noisy as hell, so will be swapping when the time comes.

Cheers


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Continentals on my sports coupe, no choice given


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope. Been in numerous car plants, and basically you get whatever tyre they sourced at a good deal that month.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Hankooks.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> Nothing wrong with Hankooks.


Yeah I got Hankooks on my new TT and was worried! But after doing nearly 2000 miles I have to say they are great! Much prefer them to Conti's with out a doubt! Found road noise from the Conti's


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

stumardy said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with Hankooks.
> ...


Very much agree, for years conti's were my default choice for replacement tyres. I have Hankook tyres on my 3.0l A6 Quattro and they are brilliant and pretty quiet too. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Thought this might be of interest, it's a test done by Auto Express on 11 popular makes and although it's for 225/45 R17 still could be relevant.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessorie ... tyres-2015

As you would expect, swings and roundabouts - depends on your priorities but the top five are
1	Continental	100%
2	Dunlop	98.80%
3	Michelin	98.00%
4	Hankook	97.70%
5	Pirelli 97.30%

Not a lot in it though!


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

I am due to take delivery of an Sline TT Coupe on the 30th December. I know I can't have a say on what tyres the car comes with. I am more interested about what the cost of a new 19inch tyre would be. What would you be looking at for a premium tyre?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks as though Continental's and Bridgestone's in 245/35 R19 Y (93) are going for about £150 plus approx £10 delivery (mail order) - you have to add fitting on top from who ever you take it to though! Now will someone find a better deal - xmas challenge.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Just checked my tyres (nearly a month of ownership) and my tyres are mixed. I have 3 Potenzas and a conti on the right front. Should I be worried about the mix?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

General said:


> Just checked my tyres (nearly a month of ownership) and my tyres are mixed. I have 3 Potenzas and a conti on the right front. Should I be worried about the mix?


Whilst you can get away with it, you always read about you must match tyres on the same axle, the bottom line is that for a new car it is disgraceful and I would take it straight back to the dealers


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

I normally wouldn't create a fuss but agreed I would take it back to have a new matched tire fitted. It shouldn't be like del and Rodney when its brand new. Any good dealer /manufacturer would replace it in a heartbeat and hold their hands up.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Almost certain that the car left the factory with 4 Potenzas and at some point in transit or at the dealers one of the tyres was damaged and the dealers did not have an available Potenza to replace it; so they stuck on a Conti and hoped no one would notice. Pretty poor show and should definitely be replaced.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

General said:


> Just checked my tyres (nearly a month of ownership) and my tyres are mixed. I have 3 Potenzas and a conti on the right front. Should I be worried about the mix?


Not acceptable for sure, dealer should take care of this without much fuss.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like pi55 poor dealer to me.

I'd take it back and ask for a set of 4 identical tyres on the new car.

Out of interest which dealer?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Of course you should be worried!!
Your dealer made some plight!
It's also not legal to have different tires on the same axle..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ManuTT said:


> It's also not legal to have different tires on the same axle..


Incorrect

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

good for you if it's so in UK..but I suggest to check your road code


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

i would kick up a real fuss about one odd tyre. i would never even buy a used car with odd tyres, nor have i ever fitted odd tyres on any car i have ever owned. call me old fashioned but i like all 4 wheels to behave in the same way


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Dehinitely get the tyre replaced. Good job you noticed, I'll check mine in the morning. I know 2 wheels have Yokohama.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

General said:


> Just checked my tyres (nearly a month of ownership) and my tyres are mixed. I have 3 Potenzas and a conti on the right front. Should I be worried about the mix?


My situation was similar. When I received car first check see tyries. It was good step. 3 tyries was Bridgestone Potenza and front right was Hankook. Dealer instantly resolve problem. About three days I received Potenza tyre with same date made!


----------

